# werde von NEXNET verklagt



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Rechnung in höhe von 40 euro auf meiner Telekom Rechnung gehabt (für genau 1 Minute und 50 sec.)die ich aber noch sperren konnte.Ich habe diesen Betrag nicht bezahlt.Habe nexnet gemailt
das ich gerne wüßte wodurch dieses denn zustande gekommen währe...
diese Verbindung kam eindeutig von ihnen ... blablabla.Ich habe nicht gezahlt!
Die haben mich zweimal angemahnt und heute habe ich Post von der Firma SAF-Servicegesellschaft für automatisierten Forderungseinzug
darunter steht "Vom Präsidenten des Landgerichts Heildelberg zum Inkasso zugelassen".Die Fordern jetzt 57,61 euro und geben mir auch schon eine mindeststundung von 15 euro vor, ansonsten Mahnverfahren!!
Was sol ich jetzt machen??? :roll:  :roll:


----------



## technofreak (19 Dezember 2002)

@jojoac

ohne genauere Kenntnis der bei dir vorliegenden Sachlage ist es kaum möglich einen Rat zu geben.
Daher bitte erst mal die folgenden allgemeinen Ratschläge für den Schadensfall lesen:

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2002)

WENN DU EINEN ANWALT HAT;BITTE IHN MAL BITTE DRUM SICH MIT MEINER ANWÄLTIN IN VERBINDUNG ZU SETZTEN:WIR SUCHEN WEITERE INTERFUNGESCHÄDIGTE!
WEITERES FINDEST DU UNTER "ZEUGEN GEGEN INTERFUN WURDEN GEFUNDEN;WEITER WERDE::::"
GRUSS TINKA


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2003)

*NEXNET BETRUG*

Hallo Jojojac

Auch ich habe HEute eine zweite Mahnung bekommen!
Obwohl es bezahlt ist...zwar viel später aber trotzdem!
Es gibt eine 0180 nummer wo mann anrufen kann, jetzt  habe ich aber angst das das so ein Rückrufnummer ist oder ähnliches?
Gibt es schon was neues?

Bitte um antwort!
[email protected] :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2003)

*NexNet*

Hallo,
ich habe auch eine nette Rechnung über die Telekom von NexNet bekommen. Angeblich war ich 2x für etwa eine Minute irgendwo eingewählt und soll 2x 40,-€ bezahlen.
Ich habe den Betrag bei der Telekom gesperrt und heute die erste Mahnung bekommen.
Ich habe dann bei der NexNet angerufen, aber irgendwie erzählen die eh nur dummes Zeug und ich sollte die Leitung bei der Telekom prüfen lassen.
Die Telekom verstand dies wiederum überhaupt nicht.
Ich habe auch den Eindruck ohne enormen Aufwand kann man nichts machen, oder gibt es etwas Neues?
Wenn ich hier keinen Rat finde, oder mir keiner helfen kann, werde ich die Rechnung trotzdem niemals bezahlen.
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2003)

*Re: NexNet*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe auch eine nette Rechnung über die Telekom von NexNet bekommen. Angeblich war ich 2x für etwa eine Minute irgendwo eingewählt und soll 2x 40,-€ bezahlen.
> Ich habe den Betrag bei der Telekom gesperrt und heute die erste Mahnung bekommen.
> Ich habe dann bei der NexNet angerufen, aber irgendwie erzählen die eh nur dummes Zeug und ich sollte die Leitung bei der Telekom prüfen lassen.
> ...


Meine Email Adresse: [email protected]


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Januar 2003)

*nexnet*

Mein Fall siehe unten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Die Strafanzeige habe ich inzwischen auf nexnet erweitert.


Der Jurist


----------



## bahnrolli (24 Januar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

@der jurist


ich habe schon den Thread um intelegence usw. mitgelesen, jetzt geht es geht auch gegen NEXNET.

Strafanzeige gut und schön - aber ich gehe mal davon aus, daß damit hoffentlich dann auch Fristen anfangen zu läufen oder? Nicht daß die Anzeige erstattet ist und die Sache im Sande verläuft. Offensichtlich ist Zeit in diesem Sine ja Geld für die Betreiber, denn je mehr Kunden angeschrieben bzw. ihnen mit Mahnung etc. gedroht wird, desto mehr Geld können sie eintreiben - unabhängig von der gerichtlichen Klärung, ob der Anspruch rechtens ist oder nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, daß es ebenso viele Leute gibt, die erst mal zahlen - auch wenn hier im Forum in erster Linie die Meinung der Zahlungsverweigerer zu lesen ist.

Mit anderen Worten - wann wird es denn spannend?    :gruebel: 

Gruß
Bahnrolli


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2003)

jojoac schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Rechnung in höhe von 40 euro auf meiner Telekom Rechnung gehabt (für genau 1 Minute und 50 sec.)die ich aber noch sperren konnte.Ich habe diesen Betrag nicht bezahlt.Habe nexnet gemailt
> das ich gerne wüßte wodurch dieses denn zustande gekommen währe...
> diese Verbindung kam eindeutig von ihnen ... blablabla.Ich habe nicht gezahlt!
> ...



Natürlich nicht bezahlen.
Mir geht es genau so. Selbe Verbindungszeit, selber Betrag, selbe Übeltäter (interfun). Ich habe Strafanzeige erstattet. Die haben doch sicher den von dir installierten 190-er Warner außer Gefecht gesetzt. Genau so wie bei mir auch. Das ist rechtswidrig, und ein gültiger Vertrag zwischen dir und dem Anbieter ist damit nicht zustande gekommen.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2003)

@ bahnrolli


Schau Dir meine letzte Meldung an in 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207 
Die Telekom ist eingeknickt.
Ein erster Etappensieg. Die Verjährungsfristen im Strafrecht sind unterschiedlich lang, aber mindestens drei Jahre.

Aber schon die Strafanzeige bewirkt manchmal eine kleines Wunder siehe oben.

Jedenfalls verbessert sie Deine zivilrechtliche Position. Auch muss die Staatsanwaltschaft durch ihre Hilfsbeamten, die Polizei, ermitteln. Das hilft beim Beweisen.

Der Jurist


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2003)

@ Tinka

Bitte lasse Dich registrieren, damit wir persönliche Nachrichten austauschen können.


Mein Fall: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Da geht es letztlich auch um Interfun.


Der Jurist


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2003)

@ jojoac

Guckst Du da

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Stelle Strafanzeige wegen Geldwäsche!!!! Das haben die Inkasso-Leute nicht so gerne, das kann am Ende genau die Zulassung kosten.

Im übrigen die Zulassung als Inkasso-Büro ist nichts anderes wie ein Führerschein. Das ist die behördliche Genehmigung zum Tätig werden.

Der Landgerichtspräsident wird nur erwähnt, um zu Beeindrucken.

und dann lass Dich registrieren, damit auch wir persönliche Nachrichten austauschen können.

Der Jurist


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2003)

*Verwirrspiel um Telefonrechnungen*

Presseinformation der Verbraucherzentrale Mecklenburg-Vorpommern

99/ 2002                                                                                                                                         17. Dezember 2002

Verwirrspiel um Telefonrechnungen

*Wer hat was zu sagen auf dem Telekommunikationsmarkt?*

Verwirrt bleibt der Verbraucher zurück, wenn er versucht, sich kundig zu machen, wie er sich verhalten soll, wenn seine Telefonrechnung exorbitante Beträge ausweist, die er sich nicht erklären kann.

Das Problem

Seit geraumer Zeit reißen die Beschwerden bei der Verbraucherzentrale Mecklenburg-Vorpommern über so genannte Mehrwertdiensteanbieter nicht ab. Dabei geht es vor allem um Forderungen im Zusammenhang mit Dialer-Programmen, die unbemerkt auf den PC gelangen oder ihre Kostenfolge verschleiern, sowie um solche, die durch Irreführung bei der telefonischen Nutzung einer 0190-Nummer entstehen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Netzbetreiber die Forderungen der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter zusammen mit der Telefonrechnung einfordern und der Betroffene so erst im Nachhinein erfährt, dass er für eine - angeblich erbrachte - Leistung zahlen soll. Weigert er sich zu zahlen, wird mit Anwälten, dem Gericht und der Sperrung des Telefonanschlusses gedroht.

Die Aussagen

Die oberste Verbraucherschützerin, Ministerin Künast, zur 0190-Geldschneiderei: "Diese unseriösen Praktiken sind verbraucherpolitisch nicht hinnehmbar. Kurzfristig ermuntere ich die Netzbetreiber, allen voran die Telekom, das Inkasso zu verweigern, wenn eine Forderung eines Telefonkunden bestritten ist, und bereits abgebuchte Beträge zurückzuerstatten." Denn, so Künast, Netzbetreiber, die die Leitungen zur Verfügung stellen und damit selbst am Geschäft beteiligt sind, dürfen sich nicht als Inkasso für unseriöse Anbieter missbrauchen lassen.

Das sieht die Telekom anders. Deren Pressesprecher rät bspw. in einem Radiointerview Internetsurfern, die auf eine 0190-Abzocke hereingefallen sind, sich mit dem Anbieter einvernehmlich zu einigen. Und weiter: "Kann eine einvernehmliche Einigung hier nicht zustande kommen, dann geht zunächst einmal der normale rechtliche Weg weiter. Das heißt: Es würde hier zu einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung kommen. Wir müssen diesen Weg leider gehen, weil wir nach geltender Rechtslage dazu verpflichtet sind, das Inkasso für 0190-Nummern für andere Unternehmen zu übernehmen."

Auch Mitbewerber Talkline möchte am liebsten ohne Wenn und Aber kassieren. Den Hinweis, man könne doch nicht auch noch für offensichtliche Betrüger das Geld eintreiben, wischt das Unternehmen einfach vom Tisch: Eine Einwendung wegen Betruges sei erst dann begründet, "wenn entweder eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung wegen Betruges festgestellt wurde bzw. ein Zivilgericht im Rahmen einer Inzidenterprüfung das Vorliegen des Tatbestandes festgestellt hat."

Noch einen Schritt weiter geht die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post: Zahlen um jeden Preis, so deren Botschaft.



Auf die Tatsache, dass der Nutzer oft erst nach Erhalt der Telefonrechnung mit den Kosten seines Handelns konfrontiert wird, weiß sie nur eine Antwort: "Da er diese Nutzung zu vertreten hat, muss er diese ihm oft unerklärlich entstandenen Verbindungsentgelte bezahlen." Es ist bedauerlich, dass die Behörde diese eigenwillige Auffassung der "Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V." (FST), der Interessenvertretung der Anbieter, bis heute verbreitet. Dies gilt um so mehr, als sich die FST selbst bereits vor Monaten von dieser extremen, offensichtlich unhaltbaren Formulierung getrennt hat.

Der Rat

Nach Ansicht von Verbraucherschützern starker Tobak, rechtlich zweifelhaft und sehr verwirrend, was da einzelne Akteure des Telekommunikationsmarktes so von sich geben.

Einen einfachen und dazu absolut sicheren Rat kann in Anbetracht der völlig unzulänglichen Gesetzeslage auch die Verbraucherzentrale nicht geben. Nicht verschwiegen werden soll jedoch, dass offensichtlich nicht unbedingt diejenigen am schlechtesten fahren, die sich einfach so verhalten, wie sich Opfer von Betrügern auch außerhalb des Telekommunikationsmarktes verhalten - *Strafanzeige erstatten und nicht zahlen, und zwar weder an die Betrüger, noch an diejenigen, die das Inkasso für die Betrüger zu betreiben versuchen*. Obwohl die Verbraucherzentrale schon seit mehreren Jahren in hunderten von Fällen keinem der Betroffenen mehr geraten hat, sich auf Vergleichsverhandlungen einzulassen oder gar die geforderten Beträge zu zahlen, ist ihr kein Fall bekannt, dass auch nur eines der tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Betrugsopfer verklagt worden wäre. Dies gilt insbesondere auch für diejenigen, denen bereits durch Rechtsanwaltskanzleien mit der Klage gedroht worden war. Weitere Informationen gibt es in allen Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherorganisation.

Veröffentlichungen - auch auszugsweise - nur mit Quellenangabe

Ansprechpartner für Redaktionen: Andreas Ptak

email [email protected] Fax (0381) 4 93 98 30 Internet www.verbraucherzentrale-mv.de
________________________________________

Joachim Geburtig
http:// :argue: www.geburtig.de


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

*NexNet/Interfun*

Liebe NexNet und Interfun Geschädigten,
auch mir geht es ebenso, habe von NexNet eine Rechnung für 1 Minute und 50 sec über 40,90€ erhalten. Habe erfragt, welche Verbindung ich angewählt haben soll, natürlich kam Interfun AG eines gewissen Herrn (...) zutage. Ich habe Zahlung verweigert und gestern die erste Mahnung erhalten. Werde natürlich wie Sie hier nicht zahlen und Strafanzeige stellen gegen NexNet und Interfun und hiesiges Diskussionsforum als weiteren Beleg beifügen, dass es sich hier um fortgesetzten uznd systematsichen Betrug handelt. Besteht nicht die Möglichkeit, dass wir uns  (auch öffentlichkeitswirksam über z.B. PC-Welt) präsentiern, um andere weiter zu ermutigen?
Gruß Hlh


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Januar 2003)

@ hlh

Gute Idee, hast Du Kontakte zu PC-Welt? Dann lass Dich hier registrieren, damit wird PNs austauschen können.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du Strafanzeige stellst. Wenn ja gibt mir bitte eine Nachricht samt AKtenzeichen der Staatsanwaltschaft in xy und, ob auch Geldwäsche dabei ist..

Muster findest Du oben bei meinen Postings oder hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Der Jurist


----------

